# Vai trò của Nutricia trong việc sinh non



## Kids123a@ (22/1/22)

Nutricia có hơn 50 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực dinh dưỡng thiếu tháng. Họ tin tưởng mạnh mẽ rằng dinh dưỡng phù hợp trong giai đoạn đầu đời có thể có tác động tích cực đến cơ hội sống sót của trẻ sinh non.
Sử dụng sữa mẹ làm tiêu chuẩn vàng cho những đổi mới của mình và tự hào về những bước tiến chính mà chúng tôi đã thực hiện trong việc hiểu rõ thành phần và lợi ích của nó.
Điều này có nghĩa là trẻ sinh non không được bú sữa mẹ hoặc không đủ sữa mẹ vẫn có thể được hưởng lợi từ dinh dưỡng tối ưu.
Danone Nutricia Research đã tạo ra scGOS / lcFOS (9: 1), một hỗn hợp độc đáo của oligosaccharid prebiotic, bắt chước sự phân bố phân tử của oligosaccharid trong sữa mẹ. Aptamil Essensis số 1 được nghiên cứu ra để hỗ trợ bé sinh non hoặc sữa mẹ cung cấp không đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cho bé. Nghiên cứu cửa Danone là một thành công to lớn hỗ trợ các bậc phụ huynh chăm sóc trẻ nhỏ. Mọi thông tin sản phẩm về sữa Aptamil Essensis số 1 cho trẻ sơ sinh từ 0-6 tháng tuổi các mẹ có thể xem tại đây
.


----------

